# Hiii...y'all



## deanic (Jun 18, 2009)

My friend here told me that there is a very accurate personality type that would explain who I really am....so I took the test and I got ENFP type.....I thought the explanation describes me very good and somehow it's really me....then i decided to join the forum...so nice to meet u all :happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings deanic and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum deanic. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Ooh, a new ENFP. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Jyahahaha....

Selamat bergabung buuuuu......!!! :laughing:


.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello. :blushed:


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey there! Welcome! There are a ton of ENFP's on here... glad to have another one to join the force .

looking forward to chatting with you!:laughing:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool! An ENFP. Greetings and Salutations.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Y'all. Haha. This thread made my day. *


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent, another ENFP, that means more food for my team of cannibals. I mean, welcome to the Cafe.:happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Deanic! Welcome to Personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us!  Always great to have a fellow ENFP around here. :happy:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

May you have short days and terrifying nights.


*Looks at her with a cannibalistic stare*


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. Another ENFP, yay!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

woo~

world domin- ugh i mean, hello and welcome :happy:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe. :happy:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Deanic.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, Deanic  Hope you like it here.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to madness!


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

they are taking over this forum!!! Run if you hold your dignity proud NT's, RUN!!!!

Oh hello and welcome


----------



## PurtyLady (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi ya suguurrr. Yes I meant to spell that wrong, was goin along w/ the Southern theme.
Welcome!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

How do you feel about that slowriot? Just kidding, REALLY!

Welcome to the forum. :laughing:


----------

